# GREAT Britax sale at AlbeeBaby.com



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Marathons as low as $204.99 (crocodile pattern)

Frontiers are $239

ALL Regent colors are $199.99

All other Britax seats are on sale, too.

http://www.albeebaby.com/britax-mara...crocodile.html

http://www.albeebaby.com/britax-rege...t-madison.html


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Heck, prices are lower at www.babycatalog.com

Marathons for $199, Regents $199, Frontiers $238

http://carseats.babycatalog.com/infa...h/E9L0603.html


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

A Frontier for 239? Oh dear. That is quite a pickle







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought what I paid ($251) was a good deal on the Frontier; I'd be all over another one at $238 if I thought my marriage would survive it


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Bah! We just ordered a Frontier from Amazon, after checking around and finding that they were $279 "everywhere". I even checked Albee Baby!

And it shipped already today, so too late to cancel. Oh well.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow, the Regent is on sale at www.greatbeginningsonline.com for $189.99 with free shipping. They have all 4 colors, too









**Fixed the URL, sorry about that!


----------



## beccalou79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for this! I've been wanting a Regent for a loooooong time, and this is the best price I've ever seen!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Wow, the Regent is on sale at www.greatbeginningsonline.com for $189.99 with free shipping. They have all 4 colors, too









OMGoodness, thank you! I am getting the Britax Madison Regent.

The url is wrong, there is an extra N in there.

FREE SHIPPING, jump on it. I used my credit card, not debit card because I have never heard of this website.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

It kind of scares me that the Regent is called a booster seat.

Also, why so cheap??


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
It kind of scares me that the Regent is called a booster seat.

Also, why so cheap??

Apparently Britax is changing it's policy with retailers (normally they have a fixed price that everyone has to adhere to except for the biannual sales) and are upping their prices soon.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, thank you! That is one thing that makes me nervous, you get what you pay for, you know??

OK, so I went back to the site and bought a second one for my XH's car. That way I can ensure she stays harnessed for as long as possible with him too.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

contemplating my first britax purchase... I assume I want the marathon if I want one seat for 7 months - 65 pounds?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IfMamaAintHappy* 
contemplating my first britax purchase... I assume I want the marathon if I want one seat for 7 months - 65 pounds?

The Marathon and the Boulevard are the two highly recommended Britax convertibles. The Boulevard is identical to the Marathon, with extra side impact protection and an infinite adjust harness. Either one will last you several years--not to 65 pounds, since 99% of kids outgrow their seats by height well before weight, but a good long time regardless.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Sale is over, I think. Has anyone recieved theirs yet?? I am still waiting for the UPS truck! I am so excited.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Mine are here!!!









The one that I opened has a manufacture date of July 2007.

It was so easy to install and it is the cutest seat I have ever seen. It makes DD look tiny and she's huge!

So nice, and I am so glad I bought it!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

July 2007? I guess that's why they're so cheap :-/. They're almost a year old!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, I think so. DD will be 7.5 when it expires, so I assume she will be ready for a booster seat by then. I think our laws are 4 ft 9 inches and 80 pounds.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
Yeah, I think so. DD will be 7.5 when it expires, so I assume she will be ready for a booster seat by then. I think our laws are 4 ft 9 inches and 80 pounds.

She'll probably outgrow it by 4 or 5. Most kids outgrow them by height well before weight.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
She'll probably outgrow it by 4 or 5. Most kids outgrow them by height well before weight.

Aww, man, don't say that!









She is tall for her age, so you are probably right. She is 37 pounds, 37 inches at 30 months.

What do I do when she is 4 or 5 and she outgrows it? Backless booster?? I wanted her in 5-point for as long as possible.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
Aww, man, don't say that!









She is tall for her age, so you are probably right. She is 37 pounds, 37 inches at 30 months.

What do I do when she is 4 or 5 and she outgrows it? Backless booster?? I wanted her in 5-point for as long as possible.

First of all, you want a high-backed booster before a backless one.

But at 4 or 5, you can still harness her. A non-convertible seat (one that only faces forward) will harness to a higher height/weight than the Boulevard. The Regent is Britax's offering in this regard; they also have the Frontier, which converts from a high-weight harness to a backed booster. There are other seats that are also recommended and might be better for your situation, but only know about Britax seats ;-).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
Aww, man, don't say that!









She is tall for her age, so you are probably right. She is 37 pounds, 37 inches at 30 months.

What do I do when she is 4 or 5 and she outgrows it? Backless booster?? I wanted her in 5-point for as long as possible.

If she is tall, there is a good chance she won't have much if any growing room. It all depends on her torso length. My DD is 35.5 months, 30 lbs, 38 inches tall and outgrew the Blvd a few months ago at 28 pounds. She is in Regent now with boatloads of growing room.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
First of all, you want a high-backed booster before a backless one.

But at 4 or 5, you can still harness her. A non-convertible seat (one that only faces forward) will harness to a higher height/weight than the Boulevard. The Regent is Britax's offering in this regard; they also have the Frontier, which converts from a high-weight harness to a backed booster. There are other seats that are also recommended and might be better for your situation, but only know about Britax seats ;-).

A Graco Nautilus would be another higher-weight harnessing seat that converts to a booster.

Honestly, if she is 37 inches tall now and you don't have an unlimited carseat budget, I would seriously consider returning it for a Frontier or Nautilus.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Honestly, if she is 37 inches tall now and you don't have an unlimited carseat budget, I would seriously consider returning it for a Frontier or Nautilus.

ITA.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
OMGoodness, thank you! I am getting the Britax Madison Regent.

I may be confused.

Tilia, did you get a Boulevard or a Regent (heh, I've never heard anyone refer to a Regent install as "easy")?

Regent, good choice; Boulevard, good seat but maybe not the best choice for your child.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, going back through, Tilda said she got a Regent, which I wouldn't expect her child to outgrow so early. I was going off an_aurora's comment and assuming she'd gotten a Boulevard.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Yeah, going back through, Tilda said she got a Regent, which I wouldn't expect her child to outgrow so early. I was going off an_aurora's comment and assuming she'd gotten a Boulevard.

Oh my.









I apologize for total and complete thread derailment and confusion









I got 2 people mixed up.

The Regent will definitely last you a very long time.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry, should have been more clear! We had an Evenflo Triumph and the height limit is 40 inches tall. Her head is at the top of the seat and she was using the top slots.

I bought 2 REGENTS. One for my car, one for XH so I can make sure she is properly harnessed for a long time.

Okay, so she won't outgrow the Regent for a while, GOOD!! I was wondering what I could possibly buy in 3 years that would have 5-point! I thought the Regent was the best for that.

It was so easy to install. The latch connectors are a lot easier to use than my Evenflo. I just pressed them in place, got in the seat with my knees, and pulled as tight as I could. Then I hooked up the tether. That seat isn't going anywhere. I'm talking NO movement at all.

I forgot that I had a question though. I had to take the headrest out in order to get the Regent to lay flat against the car seat. With the headrest, the top part was resting on it. I thought it would be better to just remove the car headrest completely to get the tightest fit. I tried to put it at the top "setting," but that still wasn't high enough for the Regent to fit under. Is this safe? My back seat has 3 headrest. Its a Corolla.

I will start a new thread to ask the question too, so others don't miss it.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I may be confused.

Tilia, did you get a Boulevard or a Regent (heh, I've never heard anyone refer to a Regent install as "easy")?

Regent, good choice; Boulevard, good seat but maybe not the best choice for your child.

Yeah, I bought a Regent.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's fine to remove the vehicle headrest.

Do you have the recline bar installed? And since your child is under 40 pounds, are you using the long belt path? And lastly, what kind of car do you drive? Some lower anchors are only rated to 40 pounds -- you're fine for now, but may need to switch to seatbelt in a few pounds.


----------



## jencen (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like we missed all the sales







Anyone else out there know of any deals?


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

i bought my new MA from here

https://www.travelingtikes.com/cgi-l...ore/?E+scstore

WAAAAAAY better c/s than albeebaby.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jencen* 
Looks like we missed all the sales







Anyone else out there know of any deals?

I just got an email this morning that www.elitecarseats.com is having their Britax sale starting June 22. Frontiers will be $249, Marathons $249, Blvds $279. BTW, Britax just upped their prices by $10







: starting June 1 I believe.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
It's fine to remove the vehicle headrest.

Do you have the recline bar installed? And since your child is under 40 pounds, are you using the long belt path? And lastly, what kind of car do you drive? Some lower anchors are only rated to 40 pounds -- you're fine for now, but may need to switch to seatbelt in a few pounds.

Yep, the first instruction is to install the recline bar.

I am using the long belt path.

I have a new Toyota Corolla. I will definelty check-up on the lower anchors, and thank you for the heads up!!


----------

